# alltrax dcx 500



## greif (Jun 26, 2010)

hi
does any have use the alltrax dcx 500 for shunt wound motors? how do you like it?

is it easy to program?

what kind of info of the motor do you need to program it? I have a d & d motor

thanks
gary


----------

